# Drummers on GBATemp?



## NeSchn (Jan 6, 2010)

Everyone knows that I am a drummer on here (well most people do) I think it would be interesting to see other and hear other drummers on GBATemp.

Picture of my set:





Setup:
Pearl Export 8 Peice (made into a 6 Peice)
DW 7000 Double Bass Pedals
ddrum Custom Maple Power Piccalo Snare
Evans G2 Coated Drumheads
Pearl DR-80 Drum Rack
Paiste 502 14" Hi Hats (cracked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Paiste 702 Plus 16" Crash
Custom Zil Bel made out of my old hihats
Harpy 12" Splast
Paiste Alpha 16" Power Crash
WuHan 14" China
Sabian B8 20" Ride Cymbal
LP Cowbell

Video of me drumming (NOT MY SET, THIS WAS MY FRIENDS SET THAT I USED IN THE STUDIO THIS PAST WEEK):


I have more videos too that I need to upload.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 7, 2010)

Here! I drum, but i dont have much time to practice. I also have no videos cause i feel like i suck.


EDIT: watched the video. Nice grooves man!


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 7, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Here! I drum, but i dont have much time to practice. I also have no videos cause i feel like i suck.
> 
> 
> EDIT: watched the video. Nice grooves man!



Thanks man! 

Put some pictures up!


----------



## Gore (Jan 7, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Setup:
> LP Cowbell



i must say, this is disappointing


----------



## caffeinekid (Jan 7, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Needs more cowbell?


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 8, 2010)

caffeinekid said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its at school right now though.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 8, 2010)

You're sounding great man!

I can't wait to get my set setup. I'm electric. I use DrumKat pads, and an Alesis brain. It's been up in the attic of my rental house for the past couple years, but I just got it down yesterday. As soon as I get the time, hopefully this weekend, I'm setting it up and finally jamming again. Until then, here's some (19 year) old footage of a band I was in many years ago called The Bloodletting. You can't see me back there, but it's me. (and yeah, we sucked... really bad.)


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 8, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> You're sounding great man!
> 
> I can't wait to get my set setup. I'm electric. I use DrumKat pads, and an Alesis brain. It's been up in the attic of my rental house for the past couple years, but I just got it down yesterday. As soon as I get the time, hopefully this weekend, I'm setting it up and finally jamming again. Until then, here's some (19 year) old footage of a band I was in many years ago called The Bloodletting. You can't see me back there, but it's me. (and yeah, we sucked... really bad.)
> 
> ...


Nice, at least you can make a one man project lol, I have been trying to learn guitar and we are learning Piano in Music Comprehension right now so I hopefully will know a bunch of shit in like 2 months lol.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2010)

Well i just got a new yamaha d set for the church so ill see if someone wants to film me drumming and ill try to get some stuff up.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 14, 2010)

Never had a real set, but I was kinda badass in my day with something like this: Clicky

Its not the exact model but you get the point.


----------



## Bryce (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe it was just the recording or the snare, but the blast beats sound a little weak. Not like it matters for most DM drummers anyway, since they all use triggers, hehe. You sound good, nonetheless. Keep it up man.

I usually play electric drums since I live in a dorm, but when I play acoustic, my blast beats are single-footed. They sound punchier, but usually it's hard to make them loud so whatever works. 

Here's a sloppy improv vid of me just messing up, throwing sticks, with dogs barking in the back. Woooooo! Only video I've ever made of myself drumming. I wish I could put more time into it to get better and get a sweet set like yours.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2010)

Bryce said:
			
		

> . I wish I could put more time into it to get better and get a sweet set like yours.



Its not about the size of the set man. your doing pretty well with what you got. i think its about how you use it


----------



## Bryce (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh that's not my set. Haha that thing is sick but it's my dads from like the 60s or 70s. Not really ideal for playing metalish stuff I guess.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 14, 2010)

I consider myself more of a general percussionist; I'm not that good with drumset.   I am pretty much good with everything else; however, I like to play the marimba especially.  I am pretty good with rhythms, although I am not some 'god'.  I'm still first chair, but that's because the other drummers at my school don't know jackshit (which is annoying, let me tell you).


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2010)

Marimba is fun. I would play that back in hs to piss off my old band director. I was first chair too, for 3 years. The only one who beat me was a senior when i was a freshmen. When he graduated though, i was top dog, including marimba.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 14, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Marimba is fun. I would play that back in hs to piss off my old band director. I was first chair too, for 3 years. The only one who beat me was a senior when i was a freshmen. When he graduated though, i was top dog, including marimba.



Argh, you're lucky.  My school is too 'poor' to afford a marimba..  Although I can't really blame it (my school) or the band director.  No one would really know how to correctly play it.  I could totally imagine the other percussionists in my school hitting a marimba with plastic sticks, or worse: snare sticks.  I could also see them using it as a 'table'.  I know this because they already do those things to the xylophone/other instruments...

In case your wondering, pretty much every Saturday I go to a building (same place where I have my private lessons on Monday) and practice on an actual marimba there.  Usually I go in a room with a 5-octave wooden marimba, and let me tell you, it's the best..  I'm so annoyed because I basically get only one day to practice on a real instrument.  At my school, I will sometimes stay after all of my classes end and practice on the xylophone there.  I use rubber mallets (to get close to the same sound of a marimba) and try to use 4 of them..  It's harder than an actually marimba because the keys are smaller.  Also it's a pain because I can only practice parts that aren't in a lower octave range.  Ugh, I have been practicing the same marimba solo (Rain Dance) for about 4 months now because I cannot get proper practicing done..  It also feels awkward when practicing solos designed for marimbas on a xylophone.  I fuckin' hate life sometimes...


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey thats cool man, dont get down on yourself for that. Ive only ever used 4 mallets for one song. "Flight of the Bumble Bee". And that was in 9th grade. I cant just pick up and read xylophone music like you prolly can. I have to memorize it. You on to something great. keep on it.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 15, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Thanks =D and I actually really liked that stuff regardless of what you say. I don't think it sounded that bad at all. What type of kit were you using? I saw the Yamaha logo, but what was your set up?


Nah, at that point I had a frankenstiener set, a mixture of Rogers, Slingerland, and Pearl, with mostly Tama hardware (tom stands, hi-hat, etc.) It sounded good but it looked like crap. The bass player made me use his friend's kit, which both sounded AND looked nice.

Pretty soon after that band I went all electric and never looked back.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 15, 2010)

Bryce said:
			
		

> Maybe it was just the recording or the snare, but the blast beats sound a little weak. Not like it matters for most DM drummers anyway, since they all use triggers, hehe. You sound good, nonetheless. Keep it up man.
> 
> I usually play electric drums since I live in a dorm, but when I play acoustic, my blast beats are single-footed. They sound punchier, but usually it's hard to make them loud so whatever works.
> 
> ...



Ooooo, thats pretty sexy. I wish I had an electric set, I need a job


----------

